
Ask HN: Which REST API  framework are you using right now? (Node) - GutenYe
While both sails and trails are not in active development, seems there is no great framework anymore in Javascript world.
======
dmlittle
I'm pretty happy with hapi (pun intended)
[http://hapijs.com/](http://hapijs.com/) I find the extension points within
the request lifecycle easier to work with than middleware and the plugins
readily available for you to use are pretty good.

